# Summer Nosema Treatments



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

edenhill writes:
Would the fact that they are being kept inside like this help my chances of getting them to take the Fumagilin®-B medicated syrup?

tecumseh writes:
the back side of a flow should make feeding (feed uptake) a bit easier.

it has long been reported that nosema become more prevalent when conditions become excessively wet (or the entries pointed in a less than optimal direction... ie south ward). it has also been suggested that this was one of several reason why a good well drained apiary location was more than a little bit important.


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I am going to treat once the flow is over. This has been an exceptionally wet year here in Michigan and with the very cool spring temps I also found a couple of hives with chalkbrood (they have rebounded now). With all of these extra stresses and the slow build up of a number of hives, I think it to be a good year to treat early.

Glad to hear that it would be easier to feed them on the down side of a flow, because that is when I want to do this.


----------



## WG Bee Farm (Jan 29, 2005)

It is my understanding that Nosema cerena normally affects hives in the late summer to very early fall. It is recommended to treat early as possible before the bees develope to the point they will not take syrup from the feeders.
Frank


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

http://entomology.ucdavis.edu/faculty/Mussen/beebriefs/Nosema_Disease.pdf

Eric C. Mussen, Extension Apiculturist, UC Davis


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Nosema ceranae as a possible factor in CCD and how to treat for N. ceranae

By Dr. Dr. Eric Mussen, UC Davis


http://www.projectapism.org/?action=mussenarticle

here's another more recent paper by Eric Mussen, California Agg Extension in UCDavis, Ca, concerning Nosema Ceranea


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

edenhillapiaries said:


> Some of the colonies that I suspect are infected the worst with Nosema could be treated sooner as I do not expect to take any honey off of them.


My concern about this is that if the ones treated sooner are in the same yard with ones not being treated, which I assume still have honey supers on, then there's a chance of robbing and contamination of your honey crop. I'd hold off treating until all super are pulled, particularly with no flow present.


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

fumilgian b has a low tolerance for light, make sure that the pails or feeders are covered. Light breaks it down rather quicky...like few hours


----------



## edenhillapiaries (May 25, 2008)

Thanks for the new things to think about. I did not think of re-infection through drifting, robbing, etc. Also did not know about the light exposure. I will make sure the buckets are covered (empty super,etc.).

Thanks again for all the great advice. This board sure is a great help.


----------



## danno1800 (Mar 13, 2004)

*I am treating now for nosema*

This is the first time I've done it in mid-summer. Fumagilin in syrup. I put it out as soon as I pulled my honey supers off and added Apiguard. -Danno


----------



## gingerbee (Jul 22, 2006)

Why do you think they have nosema?


----------

